# Is it safe for a hedgie to play outside?



## HipsterHedgie (Aug 18, 2015)

I've seen videos from people where they let there hedgie run around outside in the grass...i was wondering if thats safe he might find an insect and eat it or get mites? I would love to do that though, it looks really fun..if not, then what else do hedgies like to play with other than toilet paper rolls? Lol


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

It's risky. There's always the chance they'll eat something they shouldn't (poisonous plant, anything with pesticides or fertilizer). I would never do it where I live because we're teeming with all sorts of raptors and it only takes a second for one to swoop down and take off with a hedgehog. 

As for toys, experiment! Stuffed animals, tunnels, balls, dig boxes, etc


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

The great outside debate... Things to consider. Bugs with parasites, insecticides, pesticides, fertilizers, weed spay, other animals, harmful plants, other animals using your yard as a bathroom. I think I'm missing a few but that's the starter list. 
It's not just what you've sprayed out hadn't. Neighbors, and your road frontage could have been spayed and it drifts so...
I don't do it here in town, there's too many variables. At the farm it's a different situation. People don't spray for bugs, we attract wild birds to eat them as well as fowl birds in the yards. We call the weeds a yard or pull them, or burn them. Bugs get eaten quickly by other animals and have a good trek to get to their play area. It's covered so an animal has to try hard to either get the hedgehog out use the area as a bathroom. As far as poisonous plants, their area is set up for animals so it's not an issue. 

If I couldn't control those things it isn't worth it to me.


----------



## HipsterHedgie (Aug 18, 2015)

Thank you both for the reply! I had a feeling it wasnt a good idea..i'm not going to risk it lol Now i clearly know why, thanks again twobytwopets & octopushedge.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

My situation is probably more rare with being able to let them hang outside. In reality it's not even set up with my hedgehogs in mind. I have 2 sulcata tortoises and 1 cherry head tortoise, and the hedgehogs get a small part of the tort yard. And it was mostly out of necessity. Every time I am in a situation where I need to be doing something it seems my bladder makes other plans for me. I can't chase an animal and do the pee pee dance at the same time so, the hedgehogs got a little area sectioned off. I can't wait until we are there full time and can build something for the birds!!!


----------



## HipsterHedgie (Aug 18, 2015)

2 sulcata tortoises and 1 cherry head tortoise! Wow! You must have a huge yard! Lol Hey when you gotta go, you gotta go


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

They are all still babies. The oldest is 5 years old so here they have a 8x10 section not nearly as nice as the farm. Right now at the farm the area for them is about 10x20. Eventually they will have up to a quarter acre. And yes, they are in a will.


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

How old do those species get?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Sulcatas are 70+ years expectation. The cherry head has a 50+ year expectancy.


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

That's a crazy commitment! It's like parrots, where there's been cases of the parrot far outliving its original owner.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

I used to raise parrots. It is a big commitment. Master Oogway, Tiny, and Ziggy cat all get to live their life at the farm. It's kind of a package deal.


----------



## HipsterHedgie (Aug 18, 2015)

It is a crazy commitment but twobytwopets did say they are in a will ...That's amazing and very cool! Something special that would be past down in the family for a few generations..


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I always cringe a bit when I see people say they have sulcata tortoises. I know you wouldn't be one of the people making me cringe, Twobytwo! I'm thrilled your tortoises are with you, where they will be assured of a good home for their lifespan. I had the opportunity to care for one (he was thought to be around 7-8 years) for several days while transporting him to his new home. While we were driving from Michigan to Kansas, we stopped at several rest stops so he could get out of his dog crate for some leg stretching. We never failed to get someone's attention...and I had a spiel ready every time. They live over 50 years, they get to be 100-200 pounds, they need a lot of room, food, and special care, they do not make good pets, DON'T GET ONE. :lol: Everyone seemed pretty well discouraged, with the exception of one person who said if she had one, it would only be if the tortoise could have its own room, there was a kid willing to take it on later in life, etc.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

I cringe too when I hear about people having them. And then normally you find out they live in an apartment and don't take into account their adult size or an adults temperament. Their shells are basically their quills. They have no problem charging you and smashing their shell into you. And no matter what anyone's heard tortoises can run. 
The plan is to have a courtyard in the house. That will be their roaming area while they are still little. And in the winter they will live in the greenhouse. 
Within the next month the plan is to set up a small fodder system that will allow me to sprout grasses and other grains hydroponically. This will benefit the tortoises, rabbits, chickens, birds and yes even the hedgehogs. 
I love my torts. They are not labor intensive but they aren't low maintenance in the long run. You think hedgehogs are reclusive? Try tortoises.


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

A lot of pets are like that unfortunately. Reptiles, fish, even the new miniature pig trend (news flash, miniature pigs will still grow to be big! Just not 600lbs big). People just don't do their research because they want a pet NOW. 

Hydroponics are fun! A friend of mine has a hydroponic elevated garden set up in his greenhouse, where underneath he keeps goldfish. The goldfish poop fertilizes the plants, and the plants filter the water back into the fish tank.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

The plan is to get a pot bellied pig. Hopefully that will soften the blow for the kids of what happens to pigs. Yes they don't stay tiny, there is no teacup, micro, nano, or any other word greeders are using to up charge for a miniature pig.


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

Oh nooooo. If you're implying what I think you are, you may not want to let the kids name it.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

No no no. Potbellied pig is going to be the pet pig. Farm hogs are not pets. The issue is hogs generally have the same disposition. They aren't like turkey's where before thanksgiving rolls around you are already looking up recipes. 
So to avoid anyone bonding with a farm hog and growing an attachment, the plan is to get a potbellied pig. Just like with their rabbits. They will pick a couple does out to keep the rest... There others have a different fate. 
Although last year we did name the turkeys. We had 3, Easter, thanksgiving and christmas. Sometimes we have to tell a little fib about what it is. They are used to being told they are eating "meat" that translates into I'm not sure how you will feel about eating this so I will just say "meat"


----------

